

This Robot Barista Promises a Perfect Cup of Coffee - crassus
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/this-robot-barista-promises-a-perfect-cup-of-coffee/280658/

======
ChikkaChiChi
But when I wear a PHP shirt will it tell me how lame I am for not coding in
Ruby?

